# Smokoed HOG Hindquaters



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey guys, weekend before closing of deer season I shot a little hog (75 lbs.). Well I kept the hind quarters and the back strap for the smoker. And this past weekend I went for the second smoke of the new smoker. First smoke was a turkey for Christmas, and it came out awesome. After smoking the first bird, I ordered some gaskets from BBQGASKET.COM. Unfortunately they did not arrive in time for my first hog smoking. Oh well no worries went for it anyways. I started off the morning before with whipping up a brine solution, and soaking the hog hind quarters for around 18hrs. (Second time trying the brine thing, first time was on the turkey.) The next morning woke up and fired up the smoker, got it to 225 degrees, and grabbed the hindquarters. I smoked them for about 7 hrs. at an average temp of 200 degrees. I applied the first basting of sauce after about 3 hrs. And kept them soaked in it until done (about every 45 minutes, I used Miller light and DR Pepper along with bacon drippings in the water bowl (this is my 2 favorite flavors to keep the humidity up and the meat moist). The first time I used the smoker the temps were going crazy due to the leaks of the smoker (was shocked how good the turkey came out), this time they seemed to be more manageable and not fluctuating as much. Here are some pictures of the results. I did try something new and off the wall by hanging Bacon above the hindquarters to allow the bacon to drip on them, in hopes it would aid in keeping them moist. If you guys have got any questions on my recipes or what not feel free to ask I donâ€™t mind giving up my secrets that I have learned over the years. first pic aftyer brine one just brine other already seasoned up, pic 2 the start, next one about half way, last one pulling them off. Enjoy the pics, and hope you donâ€™t get too hungry over them.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

You did a fine job on those, I'm here to tell you.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Gator gar said:


> You did a fine job on those, I'm here to tell you.


Thanks...the one on the right ate real good..couple pulled pork sandwiches, couple of sliced pork portions, etc.. the one on the left well...gave it to the neighbor and havent heard from him yet, but that is probally because he is still stuffing his face with it!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Those look terrific. I appreciated seeing the changes through the cooking progression. I think that was a perfect sized pig to work with. Tell us more about what was in the firebox. Wood variety, big or small chunks, soaked or not soaked, etc.?

Do you think that the bacon drip helped keeping it moist? Was an 18 hour brine, long enough for chunk of meat that size? I want to try your beer/Dr Pepper baste.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Dick Hanks said:


> Those look terrific. I appreciated seeing the changes through the cooking progression. I think that was a perfect sized pig to work with. Tell us more about what was in the firebox. Wood variety, big or small chunks, soaked or not soaked, etc.?
> 
> Do you think that the bacon drip helped keeping it moist? Was an 18 hour brine, long enough for chunk of meat that size? I want to try your beer/Dr Pepper baste.
> 
> Thanks for the post.


I went with mesquite and oak in the fire box with a base of charcoal to start off then straight wood not soaked chunks size was approximately 4-6 inches diameter for the mesquite and one solid log for the oak. The DR pepper and beer was in the water pan/bowl, sometimes I will inject with the DP. The DP IMO helps with caramelizing on the outside and creating a good bark as it is rich is syrup. The Brine seemed to have worked as you could taste the flavoring that came from it, but longer I donâ€™t think would have hurt either. My Baste actual consist of approximately 65% Kroger brand original BBQ sauce, 30-35% Kroger brand sweet and spicy steak sauce, 1-2 oz. miller light ( can sub coke or DP for the beer), and then of course salt, pepper, (a little curry and cumin is optional), minced garlic, chopped onions, few drops of lemon juice (just a few goes a long way) and a just a few more drops of Worchester sauce (just under an once or so.. really to taste). Of course the quantities can all be modified to your exact taste specifications/preferences. I will actually sometimes put a little DP in the baste, usually when I do chicken. As for the bacon drip I think it helped with not letting the outer layer dry up to bad before basting begun but after that I think I was only getting it to flavor up the smoke a little as you could smell it as it would hit the Water bowl/pan on the side. After hour 4.5 the bacon was pretty much gone as the wife was hungry and I had started basting the meat already.

Hope this answer your questions MR. Hanks, and thanks for the reply!! Doing jerky this weekend and that stuff is always a crowd pleaser, made about 75 sticks 2 weeks ago and it was gone in 2 days from the wife, neighbors, and coworkers, only thing anyone said was when is more coming, LOL, want to try jerky out of a London broil instead of giving all my Deer Meat away !!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Fantastic report,ideas,and one very nice looking smoker.I can tell your all fired up.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

wife was given 2 hind quarters that are iced down now on day #5
What is the brine made of you are soaking for 18 hours? Salt water?
Thanks Mike


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

jewfish said:


> wife was given 2 hind quarters that are iced down now on day #5
> What is the brine made of you are soaking for 18 hours? Salt water?
> Thanks Mike


mike,
sorry i didnt see your reply here is the brine recipe, it is martha stewarts turkey brine recipe just modified ( some stuff left out) here is the link too. 
Good luck let us know how they turn out post some pictures and your process.

http://www.marthastewart.com/343940/turkey-brine

*Ingredients *


7 quarts (28 cups) water 
1 1/2 cups coarse salt 
6 bay leaves 
2 tablespoons whole coriander seeds 
2 tablespoons whole black peppercorns ( used oarse blk pepper)  
1 tablespoon fennel seeds 
2 medium onions, thinly sliced 
6 garlic cloves, crushed ( used minced garlic about half the small bottle so 5 -7 teaspoons)


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*Thanks so much*

Castaway I am going to give it a try this weekend getting the brine together today.
Not sure about pictures but Ill try and let yo know how things work out!!!



Castaway2 said:


> mike,
> sorry i didnt see your reply here is the brine recipe, it is martha stewarts turkey brine recipe just modified ( some stuff left out) here is the link too.
> Good luck let us know how they turn out post some pictures and your process.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

jewfish said:


> Castaway I am going to give it a try this weekend getting the brine together today.
> Not sure about pictures but Ill try and let yo know how things work out!!!


Good deal and good luck... sure it will come out great!


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*succes*

did your brine soak overnight, and cooked 2 hind quarters on oak smoker I held the temp for the first hour at about 310-325 and then choked it down to 250 for 3 more hours.
Made my own rub with brown sugar,salt,paprica black pepper and a little crushed red pepper
Has it in foil about the last hour and I slid the bones out the the meat by hand!! The meat was moist and tender/juicy Moist. I will do that again
Thanks again for the tips and recipe
Mike


Castaway2 said:


> Good deal and good luck... sure it will come out great!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Brine??*

Mine's in the fridge. Dis you wash off the brine before smoking?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

jewfish said:


> did your brine soak overnight, and cooked 2 hind quarters on oak smoker I held the temp for the first hour at about 310-325 and then choked it down to 250 for 3 more hours.
> Made my own rub with brown sugar,salt,paprica black pepper and a little crushed red pepper
> Has it in foil about the last hour and I slid the bones out the the meat by hand!! The meat was moist and tender/juicy Moist. I will do that again
> Thanks again for the tips and recipe
> Mike


awesome glad it came out good!!!!! i really like the sandwhiches/ pulled breakfast tacos the next day!!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> Mine's in the fridge. Dis you wash off the brine before smoking?


I do not wash off the brine, not to much to wash off, the idea is that it soaked it up


----------

